# Italian meatballs/tamato sauce



## paul boyle 1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi all from the united kingdom:crazy:

I was thinking about dinner tomorrow and thought of meatballs has anybody got a recipe.I have made them before but had a bit of touble holding the meatballs together,ive used eggs,bread crumbs but havent mastered it as yet ,any tips !

Also what type of sauce do you use ??

any help would be apriciated
all the best Paul


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I make a slurry (panade??) of fresh bread crumbs and milk which I add to the ground beef, seasonings and eggs. I'm a home cook and make this without measurements so it's hard for me to say what the amounts are. But for a kilo of meat (about 2 pounds), I'd use 1/2 cup of crumbs and 1/4 cup of milk, two whole eggs and seasonings (I use granulated garlic, salt, pepper and herbs- which ones depending on the sauce).

I've made avgolemono meatballs- I add rice and grated lemon rind to the mix and use Greek herbs (oregano, basil, rosemary). I make 1-1/2" balls and simmer them in beef broth. Then I remove the meatballs (keeping them warm) and make the sauce with some of the broth. You can find recipes for avgolemono sauce through Google. 

I've also simmered the meatballs in tomato sauce (my mom used Campbell's condensed tomato soup!!) with lemon juice/rind added.


----------



## rokoroko (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi paul boyl 1,

on my recent project icooking dot tv I have all you are looking for

italian meatballs:

on the page Videos you will find search bar where you will put meatballs,you will see 6 videos 

its a video recipe,but hope its ok for you,one of them is italian meatballs too,

homemade tomato sauce:

put "tomato sauce" in the search bar and the second one video from displayed results is the one .


----------

